# Well We Did It



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

Whoo Hoo! Went Pop Up camping 4 weeks ago. Remembered how much work it was. Friends were there in a hybrid. I started thinking... Researched hybrids, was ok with canvas, but the son really wanted bunks. So we looked around. We came across a used 21RS, and 25RS. DW loves the idea of buying used, I am ok with it, but don't get quite as excited. Long story short, found a couple of good 2008 21RS, but also a new 09 21RS (must be the last before the 210 models). Got a great deal on the new one, so we did it! Will pick it up this Friday. Seems like the Equalizer hitch is the way to go, but pulling the 21RS with an Expedition EL, is it really necessary right now? Also, anyone need a used Pop UP? Thanks to the forum, I was more knowledgeable than most all the sales people I encountered. Thanks to all who contribute. Eorb


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Eorb:









*Congratulations on your new Outback!!
*
Welcome to the Outbackers. Glad you found us!!

Happy Camping!!


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Yep, love those 21RS models. Congrats and Enjoy !


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Eorb said:


> Got a great deal on the new one, so we did it! Will pick it up this Friday. Seems like the Equalizer hitch is the way to go, but pulling the 21RS with an Expedition EL, is it really necessary right now? Also, anyone need a used Pop UP? Thanks to the forum, I was more knowledgeable than most all the sales people I encountered. Thanks to all who contribute. Eorb


Congratulations on the new Outback and welcome to Outbackers. Sounds like your asking if you can pull the trailer with a smaller vehicle. Personally, I prefer to a big margin of safety. A lot depends on the terrain where you'll be pulling it. If your in the mountains or plan on traveling a lot in areas with big hills, you'll probably be glad you have a larger vehicle. Do the research before deciding on the tow vehicle. I did it the wrong way and ended up limiting my choices of trailers.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I think you would be fine pulling it as is for know. That is a very small and light trailer and your truck should be fine. with that being said I would look into a good hitch anyway for your safety and comfort.
Congrats Joe


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

I didn't mean to imply that the Expedition was not adequate. I thought you were thinking of a smaller vehicle.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If you are asking if you need a WDH and sway control, the short answer is yes.








Equal-i-zer or Reese Dual cam are the two preferred ones around here.


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS Eorb Family!







You will enjoy your investment. We too have a popup and finally bought a used a month ago (only used 4 times & like new) 2005 21rs at a better than fair price. We could not pass it up. You made a nice quality choice. Our TV is 2005 GMC Sierra 1500 Crew Cab and it pulls like nothing with this size of trailer. So you should not have a problem. We don't pack much since it' just my husband and I. But I am still adding and adding







..... This site is da best!

These Outbackers are informative, funny and full of down to earth kindness.









Chris and Rick Alvarez
Visalia, CA


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















I know it will be hard to do, but try to avoid brining the kids when you pick up the Outback. As you'll need to spend about 2 hours there...they will quickly get bored.

Print out this PDI (Pre Delivery Inspection) and take it with you . Go over EVERY item. While we all love our Outbacks, they are built on a mass production level, and sometimes things get overlooked. 
http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/OutbackPDI.html?1088221594096


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME AND CONGRATS !!!!*


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and congratulations on your new outback!

Your expedition will tow a 21RS without much difficulty but like Nathan has already said, you will need a properly set up weight distribution hitch to tow safely. We have the equal-i-zer brand hitch and it does a great job. The best deal around for the equal-i-zer has always been here rv wholesaler link

We towed our 21RS for a long time with a GMC yukon which is about the same size as your expedition and it did fine, the only reason we bought a new truck was the yukon was wearing out.

Mike


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations!
Great choice on models! 
You are going to LOVE your new 21rs!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Where are you from?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

And, yes, you need some kind of WDH!


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome! Glad you joined us! You will love your OB!!


----------



## campingengineer (May 16, 2008)

WELCOME!!!







We're former pop-up owners too and are super happy with our TT - no more worries about trying to close down the camper before the rain comes.

I too would highly recommend weight distribution (WD)and dual cam (DC) sway control. Even though you have a smaller TT, you never know the conditions you'll find yourself towing in and will be happy you have it if you find yourself in adverse conditions. It's a small price to pay to keep your equipment, and more importantly, your family safe. I wouldn't let the dealer talk you out of this. My $.02 only.

Colleen


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Eorb









I just wanted to add......

Welcome and Congrats!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard and congrats on the new 21RS! We love our 23RS and pull it with an older F150 and it does "ok". You will be fine with your Expy and that camper. Yes - you will need a WDH/Sway control hitch like an Equalizer (which we use as well).

-CC


----------



## oraa1997 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello all. I just found the site, and im glad I did. I joined the outback family back in the Spring of 08 with a 32BHDS. WOW!! I love it. Great site.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

oraa1997 said:


> Hello all. I just found the site, and im glad I did. I joined the outback family back in the Spring of 08 with a 32BHDS. WOW!! I love it. Great site.


Welcome! Maybe you can start another thread and introduce yourself and your family so _everyone_ will see it! We're a friendly bunch here and all will want a chance to welcome you to the world of Outbackers.com!!!


----------

